# Got it



## GinaRon (Oct 25, 2013)

Just been and fetched our new van (new to us) and it is wonderful - cant wait to go out trouble is booked up with family this weekend so we will leave early next week and stay somewhere before we go to meet (haven't told Ron this yet - it is to be a surprise for him).  Anyway he will have to read all the manuals first as he likes to be prepared (he swore blind he was not a boy scout)  anyway I am a very happy bunny  :rabbit:  :banana:     :cool1:  :camper: (it looks more like this one than Freda did)


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 25, 2013)

looks good:camper:


----------



## DTDog (Oct 25, 2013)

Look's nice. Cant wait for the guided tour


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

If that's your new van in the avatar then WOW! 

You're gonna really enjoy that!


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks great, you are going to have lots of extra space, (until you fill it with all the rubbish we carry that is)


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 25, 2013)

Well the stuff we took out of Freda is in the hallway waiting to be redeployed into the Batmobile and I am hoping it will disappear into the cupboards and I am having dedicated craft cupboards as well :wave:


----------



## stonedaddy (Oct 26, 2013)

*Images*

Any chance of a couple of hundred piccies of it Gina. It sure looks looks good fun for a run. 
.... Tom ....


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 26, 2013)

Tomorrow I will do inside in fact I have the pictures the salesman sent me (here goes)

  Well isn't that the dog's b**********s  I did it


----------



## herbenny (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow ...Gina that really is a cracking van ...I love them pull down beds and it looks like there is tons of room inside. 
I bet you cant wait to get travelling :dance:

 :have fun:


----------



## dave and mary (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks great, lots of fun to be had with that.     

                :drive:      :drive:


----------



## marymary (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow, its really lovely!!:wacko:


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Oct 27, 2013)

WOW, Gina that looks really fab!

I hope you both have many, many happy travels in your new van!

Jackie


----------



## Caz (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice van, have fun!


----------



## carol (Oct 27, 2013)

Fab van - so much space! I'm as green as my van! :banana:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks a great van and what a brill length for getting places


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow! A beautiful looking van, you're going to have lots of adventures in that :camper: :have fun: :fun:


----------



## stonedaddy (Oct 28, 2013)

*Wow*

Gina that looks an excellent van. Like Carol I am as green as her van with envy. You and Ron will be made up with that for a good few years to come.
.... Tom ....


----------



## Firefox (Oct 28, 2013)

Well done GinaRon - hope it brings you much pleasure


----------



## shawbags (Oct 28, 2013)

looks very nice , :goodluck: .


----------

